# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Benedetto Croce

## Brari

korrieri
-------------

Ne labirinthet e "filozofise" se Kroces
"Filozofia ime" nga Benedeto Kroce, nje filozof i shquar i shekullit te XX-te, eshte nje nga botimet me te reja ne shqip. Nje liber qe na mundeson njohjen me mendimin e ketij filozofi qe karakterizohet nga nje aftesi logjike e pavarur dhe e lire nga skematizmi filozofik, ideologjik dhe politik. Perkthyer nga Gjergj Zheji, botim i "Botimet Enciklopedike", libri eshte nje analize e dukurive thelbesore te mendimit filozofik, historik, estetik dhe etik te njerezimit. Por edhe dukurive qe vendi yne i ka jetuar nga afer si nje nga popujt qe provuan diktaturen. Mbi natyren e filozofise se tij, Kroce shkruan ne liber se "se kam te lehte per ta shpjeguar me pak fjale". Ne "Filozofia ime" ai shkruan "percaktimi 'ime' me tingellon keq ne vesh, sepse kushdo mjeshter qofte, kur e rimerr punen e lene pergjysem nga pararendesi dhe e persos ate, nuk e ka per zakon ta quaje 'puna ime', e shumta e quan ate 'e jone'". Duke e konsideruar 'te verteten filozofike' nje bashkepunim me prarendesit dhe pasardhesit dhe monopol te askujt, Kroce ne persiatjen e pare qe mban emrin e librit tregon per influencen e Hegelit (filozof gjerman shek XIX-te) ne filozofine e tij. I quajtur filozofi i lirise per shkak te pavaresise se mendimit te tij nga skematizmi filozofik, Kroce, duke iu referuar mjeshtrit te mendimit, Hegel, shkruan se "mesuesit tane te jetes intelektuale nxitin mendimin tone per te te fituar lirine e vete. Duke vepruar kesisoj na bejne te ndryshem dhe te kundert me ata vete ose kundershtaret e tyre". Benedetto Kroce, nje nga filozofet me me peshe ne mendimin europian, lindi ne vitin 1966 ne Peskaseroli (Akuila) ku kreu dhe studimet e para ne nje kolegj prifterinjsh. I mbetur vetem pas vdekjes se prinderve ne nje aksident, ai u rrit nga daja e tij Silvio Spaventa, nje filozof me emer ne ate kohe. Ky mjedis i dha mundesi per te marre mesimet e para ne fushen e filozofise. Ai nisi studimet per drejtesi ne fakultetin e Romes ne 1883, por shume shpejt e la pergjysem duke vazhduar studimin autodidakt ashtu si kishte bere dhe gjate viteve te shkolles. Ne vitet e Fashizmit, regjimi i Musolinit i lejoi heshtazi nje liri kritike dhe ai e perdori per te mbrojtur idealet e lirise duke u kthyer ne simbol te aspiratave per liri dhe te nje bote te cliruar nga prangat e cdo lloji. Disa nga veprat kryesore te tij jane "Estetika si shkence e shprehjes dhe e gjuhesise se pergjithshme" (perkthyer edhe ne shqip), "Llogjika si shkence e konceptit te paster", "Historia si mendim e aksion", etj. E cilesuar si idealizem historik ( qe nxjerr nga shpirti - parimi i cdo realiteti per Krocen - format ideale qe sherbejne per te kuptuar boten), filozofia e Kroces mbeti e patundur ne idealet per lirine. Ai luftoi pareshtur kunder totalitarizmit deri sa mbylli syte ne 20 dhjetor 1953 duke lene pas nje veper qe eshte burim i vazhdueshem idesh.



----------

----------


## gene

ishte nje anti parlametarist dhe mbeshteti fashizmin ne fillimet e tij (edhe pas vrasjes Matteoti) - mbase per kete i lane pak liri
me vone firmosi, bashke me intelektuale te tjere, nje manifest kunder fashizmit
nuk arriti asnjehere ambiciet e tij politike, beri pjese ne disa qeveri me persona qe kish kritikuar me pare por nuk pati nje qeveri "te veten"

----------

